# Tri-van Vanishing rest



## Anynamewilldo

TTT Would like to hear more. Also what about letting it down?


----------



## henkiller2333

this rest is awsome like he said its like a hostage rest but it drops away.the wiskers move like a camera shutter.thats how the drop away if you do not shoot and bring the bow back in with out firing the vanes stay up the vanes only drop when you shoot the bow.its like a snap of the cord.at full draw there is no slack when it feels the slack go fast then it triggers the vanes to drop like a camera shutter......try it you will like it....try there broadheads crimson talons


----------



## Dewberry

have you got any pictures?


----------



## Redwolf17

*For Sale?*

Where are they selling these rests? I've checked them out on their site and sent an e-mail with this inquiry, but was jsut wondering if others have seen them for sale anywhere?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## clu__82

I contacted the site as well to see how you can buy them. I also asked if you can shoot FOBs through them. We'll have to wait and see. It seems like an excellent product if it works as well as it shows. 

little sidenote: I have been in archery for just over a year now (I have always loved it and watched it on TV etc) but with hockey I could never find the time and then with my shoulder injury I couldn't bow hunt for about 4 years after retiring. Anyways, even in such a short time that I have been into archery, it's amazing how many advances I have seen. It is such an exciting time!


clu


----------



## BowPilot

http://www.midatlanticarchery.com/vanishingrest.aspx

That does look slick, gotta try it.


----------



## clu__82

I contacted Michael P. Homan, National Technical Representative via email and he said, "The Tri-Van will be available late spring. You cannot shoot FOBs through it". Hope this helps anyone interested.

clu


----------



## Redwolf17

*Reply*

I got the same message as well...

Thanks for the e-mail. The Tri-Van is not available yet. You will be able to find it starting late spring. Thanks again and best of luck this year.


----------



## Stick*Flipper

*?*

I'm new and would sombody tell me what FOB stands for.
As for the new rest. I just bought a new AM 35 and have yet to outfit it. I may just use my old hostage and wait for the new rest to become availible I was considering a Vapor Trails limb driver but now I think I will wait.


----------



## hunterlegend

so how many people would consider either getting away from their whisker biscuit or their drop aways, and going with this tri van rest?


----------



## KY Clint

*Certainly would consider it*



hunterlegend said:


> so how many people would consider either getting away from their whisker biscuit or their drop aways, and going with this tri van rest?



I shoot a WB and would consider it. One of the things I like is that the arms move very little compared to a drop away with only one moving point. That means the time for the 3 arms to move a small amount should be less than 1 arm moving much farther. While I shoot a slower bow than most, I still want a rest that gets out of the way fast enough not to affect the flight of the arrow.


----------



## Shaman

They claim vertical adjustment, anyone see where?
It does not have the same adjustment as my WB.


----------



## MAAP

Hey everyone. Finally got the hi-speed video clip of the Tri-Van up at www.midatlanticarchery.com. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## So.IL Hunter

I have seen these on the market. Anybody tried them yet?


----------



## Shaman

MAAP said:


> Hey everyone. Finally got the hi-speed video clip of the Tri-Van up at www.midatlanticarchery.com. Check it out and let me know what you think.


Can you explain the vertical adjustment?

Got a little contact there on the bounce back. 
Any plan to 'lock' the in the arms on reaching full release?


----------



## FallFever

It appears the verticle adjustment would come from slightly rotating the bow mounting bracket up or down and then rotating the capture rest to square it up .


----------



## mhoman9

Fall Fever has it right for vertical adjustment. For a parallel limb bow, there won't be hardly any. The center of the capture position runs thru the Berger. No contact on the little bit of bounce back seen on the top left arm, it's a product of looking at it from that angle. Plenty of clearance. I'll try to get some footage up from different angles to better show that. Thanks.


----------



## Shaman

mhoman9 said:


> Fall Fever has it right for vertical adjustment. For a parallel limb bow, there won't be hardly any. The center of the capture position runs thru the Berger.


Be interesting to see how that works.
For WBs and Hostages, tilting messes up the pass through.
Of course, you have no pass through issues...


----------



## 3children

Not bashing, but asking or shooting holes through it. In hunting how do you stop trash and debris out of the ring and the springs are they contained to keep from rusting? If the rest does what it says it does why brushes, they wear out! Great rest, but I will not stock these until these get answered.


----------



## Bowbuster

3children said:


> Not bashing, but asking or shooting holes through it. In hunting how do you stop trash and debris out of the ring and the springs are they contained to keep from rusting? If the rest does what it says it does why brushes, they wear out! Great rest, but I will not stock these until these get answered.


Having the option to change the brushes is a neat idea, if they do wear out from doing a lot of shooting, you just change them out.. The other really nice thing about the rest is you can draw your bow and let it back down with out it tripping, it wont open till you shoot.. That is one of the reasons I put on a QAD, I didn't like having an arrow bounce around on a rough let down.. this rest keeps the arrow totally enclosed like a biscuit... 
As far as the debris go, I know how it was tested. If you put this rest through the abuse while hunting that they did at the factory, you wont need an arrow rest, your bow would be in pieces.. I was worried about ice, but after the freezer test, my worries are all gone..


----------



## sataug2788

I would be interested in trying this as an upgrade to my basic capture rest but I may wait for a few more reviews before I do it.


----------



## rycountryboy

Looks interesting would like to see a few more reviews on it before i would think about switching


----------



## tnarb

How is it actuated.....


----------



## Jwillman6

It looks interesting, but it has a lot going on and a lot to go wrong. Only time will tell if it is good. Whoever uses this please post on what you think and how durable you think it is.


----------



## busaman

Ive been looking at these rests they came out couple of weeks ago. Found them on this site for 79.99 they have a delay in shipping, like May 19th. 

http://www.4-darchery.com/atlantic-archery-products-vanishing-arrow-rest-p-406.html :darkbeer:


----------



## Diamond113

I just got the 09 cabelas archery book & they look a little different{better} in it. go to cabelas.com to see looks very interesting.


----------



## deerckiller

i have given great consideration to this rest. it is similar in style to the Octane 3 brush style rest. The problem that i had with the Octane is that the arrow will fall out of it's seat if you bump it with a little pressure. When it comes out, it does make a lot of noise. The concept is good, but for total containment for a drop away rest, the QAD Pro is hard to beat. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

ttt Someone with money to burn needs to buy this and give a review.


----------



## NJ-XT

I dont think any have been released for sale yet. I know we ordered a bunch for the shop back in January and still have yet to see them.


----------



## Buksknr53

Redwolf17 said:


> Where are they selling these rests? I've checked them out on their site and sent an e-mail with this inquiry, but was jsut wondering if others have seen them for sale anywhere?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 This rest is in Cabela's new catalog.


----------



## Bowbuster

I personally think this rest is everything a hunter wants in one unit.. I played with this at the ATA show and since then they added a couple cool features..

You can now adjust it to fit any arrow perfectly, aluminum, carbon, skinny or fat, it fits them all.. 
The second thing is the fact you can adjust the trigger speed, that is huge for guys who like the shaft to ride the rest a tad longer (me included).. You can set it to open as soon as you release, which gives you about 3" ride on the rest. Or set it up so it opens 3" in front of the fl etching, keeping the arrow on the rest for almost the entire length of the shaft.. 
Soon as I get back from my bear hunt, I will be putting one on my bow and will give y'all a review. I think this is gonna be my new rest for years to come.


----------



## Hasbro

Our shop has a bunch of these on order.... We called yesterday & the rep said that they rests should ship in the next few days.

I've had vane clearance issues with a QAD HD pro & a QAD Hunter..... I've been waiting on the Tri-van rests since the Archery Show. As soon as I can get my hands on one I'll put it on a PSE XF SS and let you know how it goes.


----------



## noose374

Tri-Van rests are in stock at Cabelas!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

I like the looks of the rest...going b/n that and the muzzy x-celerator

I'm just wondering who shot a fletched arrow with 4, soft 5" vanes, 2 right helical and 2 left helical, through the old black biscuit to get it to slow down 12fps :mg::mg:


----------



## alaz

Has anyone seen the Omega rest from athens archery. Looks very similar. I just do not like the brushes in general. I find they just do not make a consistent launch pad, at least based on my experience with the hostage. 

Why would anyone use this rest when there is the ripcord, or QAD?


----------



## thwak

i just picked up my tri van rest today at cabelas and got it set up. this is the best rest ever ther will be no need to go with another style rest. it is completly adjustable how fast it triggers to shaft size. i would like hear what you all think of it.


----------



## maintenance08

*tri-van*

I like the looks and the idea. I shot the nap 360 and destroyed the brushes after 75 or so shots, the idea was great. The rip cord is just way to loud to draw. I have tried everything to quiet it down. This looks like something I would try. Why not.


----------



## rkswyo

I like the looks of it as well. I had the same problem with the rip cord being noisy when the launcher are dropped. I padded the shelf and that helped some, but still noisy. Way noisier than my whisker biscuit. I'll stick with it until this rest is proven. Hopefully it works out because I like the concept.


----------



## rgstone

looks like a lot of movement. The simplicity of a WB gives me a lot more confidense.


----------



## Athens1

alaz said:


> Has anyone seen the Omega rest from athens archery. Looks very similar. I just do not like the brushes in general. I find they just do not make a consistent launch pad, at least based on my experience with the hostage.
> 
> Why would anyone use this rest when there is the ripcord, or QAD?



The Omega Elite Rest has no brushes and is coated with our special pat pending coating so silent draw. the fingers are billett aluminum only one plastic part on the whole rest the adj cusion screw.
weighs only 4.6 oz 

take a look 
thanks
Jason


----------



## Shaman

Athens1 said:


> The Omega Elite Rest has no brushes and is coated with our special pat pending coating so silent draw. the fingers are billett aluminum only one plastic part on the whole rest the adj cusion screw.
> weighs only 4.6 oz
> 
> take a look
> thanks
> Jason


Just watched their video on Youtube.
Still have to get your vanes right between the parts sticking out.

I don't think I will give up my WB yet.
Maybe there is contact, but it is consistent contact and since I don't shoot over 40 yards it still seems the best KISS solution so far.


----------



## BuddyLou

*Tried both*

The Omega rest by athens archery will render that thing almost useless. If you own a xforce it will not work, it will DIG into your hand "the trivan that is" it's is not as well built, as the omega, you can see all the springs, wait untill your first snow day with it. And it does not have vertical adjust, well u can but the main arm will be crooked, it looks, and is built like it was desinged and built in a day.

The Omega cost the same and is all machined aluminum with a "kevlarish" coating on the arrow holders and you can shoot it locked for stalking or not for target. My friend got one of the first trivans when he seen the omega he ordered it that day! and they cost the same. I dont work for Athens archery btw. 

I shot a spot hogg wammy which I still like, but i was never able to get bullet hole while paper tuning it, but for some reason the omega rest does. Lou


----------



## MAAP

BuddyLou,

Since I've shot the Tri-Van off of numerous X-Forces, could you please quantify your statement "If you own a xforce it will not work, it will DIG into your hand "the trivan that is".


----------



## delawarearcher

Im doing a test on the rest for my local shop. Ive put about 500 arrows through one now with 0 problems. 

We did have one that the bottom launcher broke within a couple of shots. Dealer called tri-van direct and was sending it back to them to check it out. I think it was just a fluke.

Like i said zero problems so far!

The only thing that i dont like right now are the plastic launch arms. But im sure they will address it further down the road, they just wanna get the product out right now. Dealer did talk to them about a micro-adjust but they said they will address that in the future... I cant wait.

Maap, if you guys want any testers let me know, im from delaware


----------



## Bowbuster

BuddyLou said:


> The Omega rest by athens archery will render that thing almost useless. If you own a xforce it will not work, it will DIG into your hand "the trivan that is" it's is not as well built, as the omega, you can see all the springs, wait untill your first snow day with it. And it does not have vertical adjust, well u can but the main arm will be crooked, it looks, and is built like it was desinged and built in a day.
> 
> *The Omega cost the same* and is all machined aluminum with a "kevlarish" coating on the arrow holders and you can shoot it locked for stalking or not for target. My friend got one of the first trivans when he seen the omega he ordered it that day! and they cost the same. I dont work for Athens archery btw.
> 
> I shot a spot hogg wammy which I still like, but i was never able to get bullet hole while paper tuning it, but for some reason the omega rest does. Lou



I don't think you are being truthful about the cost........

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=40_117

Nice second post, bash something you have no experience with.. Making allegations like "wait for the first snow day", pretty poor taste if you ask me...


----------



## BuddyLou

*above center*



MAAP said:


> BuddyLou,
> 
> Since I've shot the Tri-Van off of numerous X-Forces, could you please quantify your statement "If you own a xforce it will not work, it will DIG into your hand "the trivan that is".


How far above center were the rest mounted? I should state I shoot a 6" brace height so I could not pull it back from my hand without causing interference with the cables, we had to raise the rest my loop etc... to keep it from digging into my hand.


----------



## BuddyLou

Bowbuster said:


> I don't think you are being truthful about the cost........
> 
> 
> 
> Nice second post, bash something you have no experience with.. Making allegations like "wait for the first snow day", pretty poor taste if you ask me...


Bowhunters superstore 84.00 and change.

Thanks for the probst on the 2nd post. I'm not bashing just pointing out some things.
1. its plastic
2.plastic breaks in cold hard use
3.exposed springs in brush is not a good thing, murphys law
4. no vertical adjustment, unless twisting the mounting braket is the vertical adjustment
5.I've worked with and on bows and have seen lots of things come and go for over 25 yrs
6.It's not the worst thing I ever seen, it just needs a little work
7. people will buy it and some will love it

Have you heard of anyone say that this rest on a 6" brace height bow specifically an xforce digs in there hand?


----------



## MAAP

The rest were always mounted level, not above center. But I'll also state that I shoot a low wrist. If you slide the rest completely back (as far as the slot in the bracket will allow) you still have over a 1/2" of clearance between the rest and it's closest point to the cables so I'm not sure why you say it interferes with the cables (and that is on a 6" X Force). 
I'll address the items you listed also.

1. its plastic -- *The arms are the only item that are POM (homopolymer). The rest is machined aluminum.*
2.plastic breaks in cold hard use *The arms are the same as the launcher arms on a lot of other quality drop aways currently offered. They are proven.*
3.exposed springs in brush is not a good thing, murphys law *Murphy's law is just that. No getting around it. *
4. no vertical adjustment, unless twisting the mounting braket is the vertical adjustment *Moving the arm is the vertical adjustment but since mounted at square runs the center through the Berger, 95% of the bows currently in use will tune with it mounted level *
5.I've worked with and on bows and have seen lots of things come and go for over 25 yrs 
6.It's not the worst thing I ever seen, it just needs a little work
7. people will buy it and some will love it*This is true so let's just leave it at that*

I don't post here to try and sell anyone on my product but I will address what I consider statements that are not correct.


----------



## BuddyLou

MAAP

I love archery innovation, and see lots of promise with this design but the fact is we could not get it to work on my xforce 6.
I don't go to cabelas to get my bow work done, but they ordered me the rest so I drove to Richland WI to set it up to see how it would work, and we just couldn't do it (call mike there) i'm sure he wll remember. The part that dug into my hand was the square bottom section, on this rest it was grey in color, but in recent pics of the rest i've seen it's now black, did you make any changes to the design? Lou


----------



## Athens1

*MAP pricing on the OMEGA*

I would normally not post on another MFG post but i wanted to answer a question about MAP.

I saw the price of listed and wanted to post We have a MAP 119.00 and MSRP of 129.00 I have contacted the people listing below MAP they have assured me that it will be taken care of.

thanks
Jason


----------



## BuddyLou

*Apology*

MAAP

A close friend of mine owns a pro shop were I'm from and they just recieved a couple of your trivan rests today. I own a couple of bows so we set one up on my trykon, and we put it through a couple of different tests and the one that impressed me the most was sticking small sticks etc to get it to jam and we couldn't. when we have time one of these days i'll take pics and pm them to you with the problem i'm having on my x. I now own your rest and i'm going to put one one my daughters and son inlaws bow, sorry for the unfair post and will tell whoever I know to try your rest. Lou


----------



## bigracklover

I looked at this rest in person and it does look like a good design, but how well will the springs hold up is my only concern??


----------



## TNdeerSlayer

Any new info on this rest? Just got my Ross Carnivore and need to get it setup.


----------



## jeffnvegas

i shot 150 arrows through my new one on my general just this morning on the 3D course at LVA and i have never shot better. shot through once standing and a second round from my knees. no contact at all on release. had a trophy taker before and was getting contact enough to peel the felt. don't know how it will hold up, but will let you know. not as secure as a whisker biscuit, but no different than a hostage rest at holding the shaft. quieter than a ripcord on release.


----------



## ssrhythm

One thing I like about this rest is that if it does fail, it will still work. It is basically then a hostage.


----------



## wicked1Joe

alaz said:


> Has anyone seen the Omega rest from athens archery. Looks very similar. I just do not like the brushes in general. I find they just do not make a consistent launch pad, at least based on my experience with the hostage.
> 
> Why would anyone use this rest when there is the ripcord, or QAD?


For now...I would stay with my Ripcord...until these are proven a little more...besides can't shoot FOB's with these anyway


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Athens1 said:


> I would normally not post on another MFG post but i wanted to answer a question about MAP.
> 
> I saw the price of listed and wanted to post We have a MAP 119.00 and MSRP of 129.00 I have contacted the people listing below MAP they have assured me that it will be taken care of.
> 
> thanks
> Jason


Sry to hear that. was going to get one at the prices I was seeing. At 120.00 I would pass. Have an expert II and like it alot but they jumped the price to 120.00 and I wont be buying that anymore either. 120.00 is just to high for a rest. Any rest. I know this is wrong thread but feel same way about 40.00 for 3 broadheads. Soon I will be shooting what I have for next 10 yrs.


----------



## deanzr2

Just installed one of thes on my Dad's X-Force. We had paper tuned it with a Hostage, so I put the Tri-Van in the same spot and had him shooting in a few short minutes. The only thing I don't like is the price!


----------



## cartman308

Go to fob-nation.com. Look throught the rest setup forum. The tri-van *IS* FOB friendly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marku

I shot one yesterday on a Reezen. Its a awesome little rest but in my eyes its got one drawback. 3 small spring inside that could "possibly" get damaged over time. It shot great though


----------



## Sideways

I had my pro shop install a Tri van rest on my SQ2 a couple of weeks ago. 
I must say it is a great improvement over my beloved whisker biscuit. 

However, I've shot just about 150 shots thru it and am encountering some issues with the adjustment screws backing out and not being able to reset the rest. 
I am taking it back to my pro shop to have them look at it before I give up on it.


----------



## ratfart

BuddyLou said:


> MAAP
> 
> A close friend of mine owns a pro shop were I'm from and they just recieved a couple of your trivan rests today. I own a couple of bows so we set one up on my trykon, and we put it through a couple of different tests and the one that impressed me the most was sticking small sticks etc to get it to jam and we couldn't. when we have time one of these days i'll take pics and pm them to you with the problem i'm having on my x. I now own your rest and i'm going to put one one my daughters and son inlaws bow, sorry for the unfair post and will tell whoever I know to try your rest. Lou



Way to go BuddyLou! This would be a far better world if we would all own up to our mistakes as you did. Sometimes we rush to judgement, that's human nature, so is changing your mind. Seems more and more that people won't, but the honorable man will say, "I was wrong."
Good for you and good luck on that X-force. Hope you stick around here.


----------



## ssrhythm

cartman308 said:


> Go to fob-nation.com. Look throught the rest setup forum. The tri-van *IS* FOB friendly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Every post I saw stated that they wouldn't dare try a fob through it. What exactly did you see that stated it was fob friendly?


----------



## wicked1Joe

For me...the Tri-Van...No...does not look that well built

The Omega...Yes...I can tell you these are very well build and built to withstand all climates.

I will switch to it (Omega)...as soon as some leftys are made...


----------



## Sideways

The minor problem I had with my Tri-van rest was taken care of by my pro shop. 
While I did not see any speed increase over the whisker biscuit, my groups went from 6-8 inch diameter to 4-5 inch diameter consistently. 

I really like the rest and would have been disappointed if I had to make another choice.


----------



## PreacherT

I'm a newbie to the forum and to this rest, but not to bowhunting. I look forward to trying it out. It will be my first foray into drop-aways. Is there anything I need to be on the lookout for beyond the common-sense stuff and what is mentioned in documentation for the Tri-Van?


----------



## mhoman9

Preacher, if you have any questions or concerns, simply contact me with a PM here and I'll help you out. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## PreacherT

Well, I got the Tri-van installed and rough tuned. So far, I really like the rest. Arrows fly straight and true, with good vane clearance using 2" blazers. I don't notice any more noise than I ever had. I can't wait to see how it all works when fine tuned. I will try it on feral hogs next week and post the results! I smell pork tacos!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

hunterlegend said:


> Just got to take a look at the new tri van vanishing rest. the call it a "Drop away whisker biscuit" how many of you guys would try this arrow rest? it has the best of both worlds, contains your arrow like the whisker biscuit, but gives you full clearance for your shot like the drop away. and at a reasonable price. $89.99
> 
> 
> alittle background... has 3 whiskers like the 360. all the whiskers are fully adjustable to fit the size of your arrow. You place a cord on your downward cable just like any other drop away. when you fire, all three whiskers move directly away from the arrow into a housing giving you full arrow clearance. a trigger on the outside of the rest lets you "recock" the rest. videos show that on every shot, the whiskers were giving 100% clearance during the first 3 inches of arrow flight. I was able to use this rest at the kinseys archery show and see how it all works. please give me some feedback as a consumer!


I have one on mine, and I am in the middle of ordering a few more for the whole family. You can't get better than Tri-Van rest. 

Contrary to rumor, when it is set up properly, it is very quiet, in comparison to the noise the rest of the bow is making when you release the arrow.

I actually had the same idea for 3 years, but never bother to build a prototype.

If you compare TriVan to the Athen's Omega Elite, the Tri-Van's rotary retract is a much more elegant solution to Omega' vertical retract which could seize and easily stuck when it is freezing.

Tri-van's number of moving parts is minimum, and unlike the Omega, it is not over-built, but just the right amount of weight. If you think this is not important, just consider when I look at my Monster, which is already a top heavy bow without any accessories. It makes me wince just to think how many more ounces of weight I have to add to the top portion of the bow, and how long I can hold it while still able to stay my aim at the target.


----------



## PoppieWellie

cartman308 said:


> Go to fob-nation.com. Look throught the rest setup forum. The tri-van *IS* FOB friendly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ditto that, FOB works fine on my tri-van rest.


----------



## ssrhythm

I have had one on my new z for about a month now, and it is quiet and works every time. Great rest so far.


----------



## PreacherT

Okay, I just returned from an exotic hunt at Bowhunter's Paradise in west Texas. Used the Tri-Van on my bow. Fine tuned beautifully! Shoots true! Those pork tacos are now reality! One suggestion. Be careful how narrow you set it up. Mine had a tendency not to "cock" when the adjustment was backed out for very narrow arrows. Made a small adjustment, and now have no problems! I shot four different broadheads plus fieldpoints and all hit the same point of impact! Sweet!


----------



## Sideways

I can vouch for the Tri-Van being quiet as well. 
Been shooting thru mine since July, still quiet as a mouse. 
Great product!


----------



## provider

*trivan question*

I really am enjoying the comments ... very helpful thread.

Am considering very strongly getting one ... Just a question.

I read on another site this following observation from a fellow who tried one:

_I loved it! Then, after a few hundred shots, the adjustment screw for the arrow diameter setting started to work loose. No fix for it! When I talked to another dealer about it, he said "I have them all marked down to half price to get rid of them, they have all come back with that same problem." _


Can anyone validate this concern?

appreciate all the help you guys have been. 
blessings
john


----------



## bluelund79

All I can say is the rest performed extremely well until I had the bottom launcher arm break. I experienced beyond excellent customer service from MAAP. I shot that bow and rest everyday except for 6 when my back went out since July 27th in my yard. I experienced zero problems until that, and then I got a new rest from MAAP overnighted to my door. Give the rest a try, maybe I had a fluke rest, and the replacement will go strong...Eric


----------



## ToxArch1

*Source*



provider said:


> I really am enjoying the comments ... very helpful thread.
> 
> Am considering very strongly getting one ... Just a question.
> 
> I read on another site this following observation from a fellow who tried one:
> 
> _I loved it! Then, after a few hundred shots, the adjustment screw for the arrow diameter setting started to work loose. No fix for it! When I talked to another dealer about it, he said "I have them all marked down to half price to get rid of them, they have all come back with that same problem." _
> 
> 
> Can anyone validate this concern?
> 
> appreciate all the help you guys have been.
> blessings
> john


Hey Provider,

Which site did you get this "quote" from about the screw working loose?

I am already in love with the thought of getting one of these rests. Please validate your source.

Keep up the good work guys, really enjoy reading this forum (being a newbie myself).


----------



## ToxArch1

By the way, a bit of Loctite thread lock should fix the problem (if indeed there is a problem)


----------



## heartshot88

*I am ecstatic*

Just got my brand new Martin Bengal. Ordered a Tri-Van from Cabela's and had it waiting when my bow got here. Had my dealer install it and laser tune it. He was very skeptical, but now he is sold on it too. After my report back to him he may start stocking it. Took it out and set the site for my FTs, (only took 12 shots) (not a very good site), then held my breath to shoot my BH. It was right with my FTs. No adjustments necessary. I nearly jumped off the deck with excitement. I am now hitting right where I am aiming - every shot. I am completely sold on this rest and plan to buy it as Christmans gifts for all my kids - if the price gets improved a little. Saw it on line today for 69.99. Wish I had saved that 20 bucks. :thumbs_up


----------



## ToxArch1

Just ordered one from Dale Hollow Outdoors. Waiting with anticipation. :tongue:


----------



## PreacherT

Hey ToxArch1, I really think you will enjoy the rest. Mine is still performing flawlessly and I love the "full containment" aspect of the Tri-Van. This rest was simply a great idea!


----------



## Sideways

Been shooting quite a bit lately and my Tri-van is still working great!


----------



## ssrhythm

loving mine


----------



## Sideways

Our hunting season is just about over and I must say the Tri Van rest worked like a charm. 
After being out in snow and rain and dropping my bow in a stream while crossing I had 0 problems or issues with the rest. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## *SHANK*

Been wanting to try one of these for awhile now. Just bought one to put on the bow and I'm looking forward to see how it works. But just saw on their website that there are updated/improved rest coming out!!


----------



## u812sds

*tri vane*

i wonder how good it will work in the freezing rain and snow.i would hate to have it freeze up and cost me a deer.


----------



## Sideways

Used mine in the rain and snow with no problems at all. Even dropped my bow in a creek once (don't ask) 
Can't speak for freezing rain yet but would not anticipate any problems there either


----------



## Woodydag1

*TriVan Rest*

I love the biscut too but hate it eating my vanes.Bought the trivan at my local pro shop,The Archers Spot in Bloomfield Indiana.Tom set it up for me and it works flawlessly.I love the rest and have no thoughts of ever going to anything else


----------



## Woodydag1

*Trivan*

You dont have to worry about it failing to drop,if it ever should for any reason not drop then it would still be like a biscut and you could shoot right thru it.Tom tested it with out the trip cable hooked up to see if it had any effect on the arrow flight and there was no effect.The shots all hit the same either way.This is a great rest IMO


----------



## ToxArch1

Been using my Tri-Van for over 4 months now with absolutely no problems. 

I LOVE THIS REST.

It works every time and I now don't get the damaged vanes that I got with my Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## Hambone80

I like the concept and shot an arrow through the rest and it worked fine. However, I don't know about it's field reliability. It seems like too many moving parts to me. For hunting the WB is simple and reliable, also field proven. I like Trophy Taker full containment dropaways because they're all metal and built tough.


----------



## chris08

ToxArch1 said:


> Been using my Tri-Van for over 4 months now with absolutely no problems.
> 
> I LOVE THIS REST.
> 
> It works every time and I now don't get the damaged vanes that I got with my Whisker Biscuit.


but does it come with extra brushes and does it throw off the flight of the arrow.... and will the arrow get all scratched up from the brushes....


----------



## ryno59

any body have one on an x force? i just ordered one to put on my omen. :beer:


----------



## KnT

*Tri-Van*

Bowhunt American Dec. 2009 issue has an evaluation. Very good review.


----------



## monnettmonster7

*Tuning*

I got one and put it on my matthews monster but can't get it tuned quite how i want it. i've lost my instructions and was wondering which screw, the one on the side by the trigger or the one underneath is the one that tightens the brush's grip on the arrow. any other tips on tuning this rest would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mhoman9

MM7, send me a PM or give me a call. I'll get you squared away.

Mike


----------



## Ezbite

i just ordered one off ebay and i cant wait to try it. 

however the one i ordered looks like last years model because its got the plastic brush on the bottom arm and the flat brushes on the 2 top arms. i was wondering if trivans new brushes will fit this model. anyone have any idea?


----------



## bowboss93

i had a tri-van rest on my bow. i loved it for about three months. the whole idea of a drop away and whisker biscuit is a great. but after three months of shootin it kept fallin apart. the screws couldn't stay tight. i switched to a QAD ultra rest pro. it is amazing!


----------



## taoshunter

looks cool to me


----------

